# Upgrading a USAT Bay Window Caboose



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

I just purchased a Conrail GP30/Bay Window caboose set. Upon arrival, I noticed the Conrail caboose has some minor issues, such as wrong color on the handrails, also a wrong number for a Class N7 caboose (closest match to any CR model of caboose). Does anyone have any tricks to remove the numbers so new Conrail numbers can be applied. Also, I would like to install Kadee coupler to replace the odd ball Aristo couplers on it does anyone have any tips?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi TrainWatcher, 

Depends on what you want.... loaded answer I know!! 

If a tag team applied graffiti one night, the day shift may have to repaint a new box in fresh paint and and correct numbers on the caboose sides...this would allow your running a weathered caboose at the train end.. 

Or just say an old cabeese faded and worn, needs a new fresh side number and surround...again a small box in fresh color and new number .... 

very gentle removing of the numbers only will result in a fresh surface to add numbers on top, like using a cotton swab and some weak Alcohol 70 proof or 91 proof... 

Sleep on it. think about what you want and give it a try.. find a match in blue that can be used as a new base for just the numbered area only... 

Dirk...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

TW. If the tongue is still on the truck a Kadee 831 will work very nicely to being the coupler height up,to meet with body mounted couplers. I have done this with both of my USAt bay windows. Another option would be to use a USAt step up coupler. it will also fit in the truck tuongue. Chuck


----------



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

Is it possible to mount body mounted Kadee's on both the GP30 and Cabin without causing too much fuss? Thanks for the help SD90WLMT, I'll plan to get some acrylic craft paint, try to get a close enough mix to the USAT Conrail paint (as being an HO Scale modeler has taught me, NO ONE makes the same color of Conrail blue) and water it down and coat over the numbers and the handrails. 

I should note that I'll also be receiving 2 of the New Ray 1/32nd scale GP35s this week to join my now growing Conrail fleet. I hear they need some modifications, and that UP paint job is going to have to go.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Posted By TrainWatcher on 28 Jul 2013 03:22 PM 
I just purchased a Conrail GP30/Bay Window caboose set. Upon arrival, I noticed the Conrail caboose has some minor issues, such as wrong color on the handrails, also a wrong number for a Class N7 caboose (closest match to any CR model of caboose). Does anyone have any tricks to remove the numbers so new Conrail numbers can be applied. Also, I would like to install Kadee coupler to replace the odd ball Aristo couplers on it does anyone have any tips? 



I don't know why there are Aristo couplers on the USAT Bay Window Caboose unless purchased used, but I have body mounted Kadee center set couplers and written about it.

See MLS thread below.
"*Body Mounting Kadee 907 Centersets to USAT Bay Window & Extended Vision Caboose*"

The more detailed article is hosted for me by Greg E. on his Web site. See below.
"*Body Mounting Kadee 907s to USA Trains Bay Window & Extended Vision Caboose*" (Without using a glued on coupler pad block or cutting the caboose body)

-Ted


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Once upon a time I created this CR caboose website... 

http://crcaboose.railfan.net/ 

Take a look at the photo of 21157 for a patch job on the paint. http://crcaboose.railfan.net/classes/N-7E.htm 
The ex EL Class N7-E cars look to be the best match to the USAT model. 

With all the photos available to the public it always annoys when a manufacturer does this poor of a job on paint, not only is the number wrong and the wrong size but the can opener is not in the right place either. This one may just get my goat more because I studied the subject so closely. 
Off soapbox now. 

What CR period are you modeling? In my HO days I did early CR so I could just slap some patches over the predecessor schemes and apply new numbers. When the cabooses were originally painted blue they lost their end ladders and running boards if they still had them. 

Tom


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

....don't forget the pix for us old Buzzards waiting and watching for Your work!! 

before's and after's.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## TrainWatcher (Sep 18, 2012)

Tom, I was JUST referencing your site the other day and bookmarked it! It is one of the best, and I'll add even better than the CRHS caboose listings, on types, prototype photos, and also good in-depth modeling information. As for HO, I currently model ATSF in 1955, however, due to the skyrocketing prices of RTR equipment nowadays, I made the switch to G Scale. When I can get 3 1/29th scale locomotives, with sound, smoke and all the bells and whistles for the price of 1 DCC equipped HO Scale RTR locomotive, it really made much more sense. 

Also, I am a custom painter and have been wanting to dabble in kitbashing (2 1/32nd GP35's to rebuild down to 1/29th with full Conrail paint [one blue and one ex-PC Patch] soon   ) The larger scales are easier for me as I have large hands and the small parts for the HO Scale side got to be annoying. Not to mention, I have been wanting to share my passion at local train shows (working on a medium sized modular setup currently) and kids and large trains get along better than they do small trains, especially when it comes to details. 

Don't worry Dirk, photos will be posted. I am working with Mr. Cedarleaf on some Conrail decals to replace the current ones on the cabin, as well as some others for the GP35's.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

COOL!!!!!! thx .... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

James, 

Thanks for the comments on the site, I can't believe it has been 13 years since I did any updates! 

I left HO for pretty much the same reasons, increased costs and my fingers and eyes not cooperating with the small parts. I also left CR behind and switched to old steam and diesel critters at 1:22.5. 

If you need any CR 'paint-out' photos and one-off paint schemes I have a bunch in my collection, some are old 126 prints but they provide enough detail for a paint job. 

Looking forward to the photos of the repaints.


----------

